# Cornish cross/rocks??



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

My OH is trying to find Cornish rocks/crosses here in the UK but we can't find any! 

Do they have a different name here? Or hard to come by? 

We wanted to use them for a free range organic meat project.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Try broilers. Freedom rangers, Indian game, Hubbard, or ginger nut rangers.


----------

